# Thanci's thread



## thanci (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi!
Last week I bought a digital camera and, at last, I can share with you all of my spider photos. I'm still learning (so if someone have some photo clues - you're welcome!) and the photos are not as good as I wish to, but I'm doing my best.

The first photos are only a small part of my spider collection but in no time I will have more of it.

1. Avicularia sp. "Peru". Female.


2. Brachypelma emilia. Female.


3. Brachypelma vagans. Also a female. A little different picture... she moved the leg just before I did the photo 


4. Chromatopelma, female. She have a very nerwous temper 


5. Grammostola pulchra, female. From molt to molt she's more beatifull...


6. Psalmopoeus pulcher. A young nerwous spider


----------



## Yellow (Jul 30, 2006)

great pics! my congratz!  beautifull B. emilia and c. cyaneopubescens, good work!


----------



## Frazier_05 (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice looking emilia you got there! Still on my wish list!


----------



## Nate (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice pics. I think provided the wrong link to number 5’s picture.


----------



## thanci (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes, my mistake  That's the right photo:


----------



## Dark Raptor (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice collection.
Welcome in the world of digital photography... I'm waiting for more pics in the future 

PS. If you are looking for the simple help you should read some of these threads on TCP:
http://terrarium.com.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=95954
There should be more tutorials in the next months.


----------



## Mattyb (Aug 9, 2006)

I like. Very nice collection.


-Matty


----------



## JCola (Aug 9, 2006)

lovely collection, they're very pretty.


----------



## urs (Aug 9, 2006)

Cool pics! I can never get enough of them. 

Best regards Uros


----------



## thanci (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi again!
Sorry to keep you waiting; "no time" was a litle to long ;-)

This is another part of my spiders collection.

1. Acanthoscurria geniculata. Mature female - above 7cm body lenght.


Dinner:




2. Aphonopelma seemani "blue". Still small :|


3. Brachypelma albopilosum. Immature male.


4. Avicularia metallica.


5. Brachypelma emilia. Female.


----------



## thanci (Aug 31, 2006)

1. Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens. L11. Female.




2. Ephobopus murinus. I don't know if that's a male or female yet. That's a very fast spider  And one of the most beatufull of my collection.




3. Hysterocrates sp. "gigas". Right after molt.




And several days later - first dinner? 




4.  Lasiodora parahybana. That photo was completly unlucky... bad light.


----------



## thanci (Aug 31, 2006)

1. Megaphobema robustum; L4. Fresh after molt.


And a few days after.




2. Psalmopoeus cambridgei 


3. Psalmopoeus irminia. Female; almost mature.






That's all for birdspiders


----------



## thanci (Aug 31, 2006)

Now, a little different macro.

1.


2.


3.


That's all for today.


----------



## Sunar (Aug 31, 2006)

Very nice pictures 

~Fred


----------



## thanci (Oct 12, 2006)

My Chromatopelma molted 2 weeks ago; I moved her in new terrarium.

This is a photo just before moving to the new container:


smacro:


the new terrarium:


and "Chroma" IN a new place 


the end


----------



## Sof (Oct 12, 2006)

Wow awesome shots and great collection.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 12, 2006)

Nice Shots, may I ask what kinda of camera you are using and are you using flash or natural sunlight? Im having trouble figuring out which is. Nice Shots though and beautiful specimens!

Lastly, did you build that cage yourself? How much did it cost total? What are the dimensions? THanks


----------



## thanci (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks 

I made the photos with Canon PowerShot S3. In the las pictures (yesterday) I was using flash light with something like this (made by myself, it's not so difficult):



Some previous photos was made randomly by the flash/daylight.
The terrarium bought I in Poland (about 12-15$); and the root (5-8$). Dimensions are 30x25x25h - in 'cm'.


----------



## thanci (Oct 13, 2006)

Another spider in new tank. I bought it as A.huriana, but now I think that is a different Avi. Well, huriana looks much different...

What are your opinions??

1.


2.


3. And a look at the whole terrarium.


----------



## regalis (Oct 13, 2006)

A.metallica IMO 100%


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Oct 13, 2006)

AWESOME PICS! thanci, all of them, i especially like the interesting looking avic "peru" sp and also the Megaphobema robustum  very nice indeed
Great job


----------



## Alice (Oct 13, 2006)

ich love the emilia and the chroma - mine both turned out to be male


----------



## Keith Richard (Oct 16, 2006)

Beautiful emilia. Please feel free to post more pics of this specimen. Superb!


----------



## thanci (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi!
From some time I have new photos of my collection. Here we go:

1. Acanthoscurria geniculata in a new tank:








2. Aphonopelma seemani "blue". Still small. The colors are more and more interesting 






3. Avicularia metallica. I bought her as "huriana" but as you see this is not it :/


4. Brachypelma albopilosa. Male.


5. Brachypelma vagans. Mature female.


----------



## thanci (Dec 1, 2006)

The second part:

1. Cyclosternum fasciatum. Female after mating. I'm waiting the 3rd month and nothing... Since that time she's very nerwous and agressive.




2. Megaphobema robustum after molt in a new faunabox


3. Nhandu chromatus. One of my favourite spiders, nerwous but beutifull.








4. Nhandu coloratovillosus. A really incalculable spider...






5. Psalmpoeus cambridgei. He has bad habbits 


6. Psalmopoeus pulcher in its web.


And this is my spider book-shelf:


Thats all for today


----------



## thanci (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi!

Some new spiders for new year 

1. Avicularia metallica - warming on the sun 


2. Avicularia versicolor. My new purchase. Wonderfull colours!




3. Holothele incei. Another new spider, to bad that he's so small.




4. Psalmopoeus irminia. Mature female.




Happy new year!


----------



## eman (Jan 3, 2007)

Very nice spiders Thanci.  

Avic metallica: From what I understand, they are supposed to have white-tipped setae.  Here are a couple of pictures to compare: 

My female: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/attachment.php?attachmentid=59682&d=1167711869

Rick West: http://www.birdspiders.com/archive/15B04CA3KD0B7KAEC2K14697A4482400C7D.html

Unfortunately, I don't know what species of Avicularia you have... perhaps geroldi?  Good luck. 

Cheers, 

Eman


----------



## thanci (Jan 5, 2007)

eman said:


> Unfortunately, I don't know what species of Avicularia you have... perhaps geroldi?


Well, I bought it as A. huriana  the spider was growing and I was beginning to wonder what spider I have. It doesn't look as a huriana or metallica as well... just Avicularia sp. for now


----------



## Teratris (Jan 6, 2007)

nice spiders, congratulations!


----------



## thanci (Mar 17, 2007)

New addition for today.

B.emilia and H.longipes. Well... I bought it as longipes (or C. paganus). I don't know what spider it is for sure.

1.


2.


3.


4.


5.


6.



No i ow H.longipes (C. paganus):

1.


2.


----------



## RottweilExpress (Mar 18, 2007)

Excellent pictures in this thread. You've got a good collection!


----------



## TRON (Mar 18, 2007)

Really amazing photos. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Natemass (Mar 20, 2007)

great pics and nice set ups


----------

